# Solved: Avast On Access Scanner



## Bonnieclark (Dec 21, 2005)

I'm getting a little confused, so will you help me, one step at a time?

About my Avast On Access Scanner...

http://www.avast.com/eng/avast-free...ntispyware.html

There are apparently seven components to Avast, and I have terminated two of them, namely Instant Messaging and Internet Mail. I don't do any Instant Messaging, and I only use Yahoo mail. So far, so good?

The other five components of Avast are:
Network Shield
Outlook/Exchange
P2P Shield 
Standard Shield
Web Shield

What are they doing? Should the above five be running all the time from when the computer is turned on? Thanks so much for the help.

Windows XP
Compaq


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi.
"The other five components of Avast are:
Network Shield
Outlook/Exchange
P2P Shield 
Standard Shield
Web Shield"
Yes you let them run as they are an important part of Avast protecting your system.
And it's best to let them run at startup or you will have to remember to turn Avast on before going online.
Also turn on Internet Mail as that too may be important.


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Check suggestions here.
http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/tutorials/tutorial104.html


----------



## Bonnieclark (Dec 21, 2005)

Hey blues_harp28! Thanks for the reply. The tutorial site at bleepingcomputer really helped.


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

:up: Bleeping Computer Tutorials is a link worth remembering.
You can mark it Solved at thread tools at the top of the page.


----------



## Bonnieclark (Dec 21, 2005)

Okay...another question. I ran Belarc and under virus protection I have:

ThreatFire Version 3.5.0.21 
Realtime File Scanning On 
Anti-Virus - Verizon Yahoo! Online Protection Version 7.0.7.8 
Realtime File Scanning On 
avast! antivirus 4.8.1201 [VIPS 080623-0] Version 4.8.1201 
Realtime File Scanning On 

I use Verizon Yahoo mail so I guess they are providing protection, too. Should I try to shut it off? Thanks!


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

ThreatFire Version 3.5.0.21 is a Spyware program Unless you have the Pro version which has an Anti-virus program installed.
Yahoo! Online Protection Version 7.0.7.8 not sure I would trust that one.
Id stick with Avast and disable the Virus protection on the other two.
Running more than one Antivirus program will slow your system down and they will conflict with each other as they try and scan the same files.

http://www.onlinedown.com/detail/1480.htm
Quote.
" The new Pro version includes the on-demand scanning piece of PC Tools AntiVirus so that you can scan your system for dormant threats that may not be caught by ThreatFire¡¯s real-time behavior-based protection."


----------



## Bonnieclark (Dec 21, 2005)

I don't have the Pro version, just the freebie. As you suggested, I 
disabled the Verizon Yahoo Antivirus. Thanks for your reply.


----------

